# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Canon for two mandocellos (Domenico Gabrielli, 1689)

## Martin Jonas

*Domenico Gabrielli (1651-1690): Ricercari, canone e sonate per violoncello (1689)
No. 6: "Canon a due violoncelli, uno entra una battuta doppo l'altro"*

This is a canon for two cellos by the Italian Baroque composer and cellist Domenico Gabrielli, one of the earliest known cello virtuosi.  I am playing it on two mandocellos instead of violoncellos, but otherwise in the same key, tuning and fingering (but a bit slower than normally heard).

The score is on IMSLP and on Musescore:

https://imslp.org/wiki/Ricercari%2C_...i%2C_Domenico)
https://musescore.com/cplager/scores/1202966

I came across this piece in Evelyn Tiffany-Castiglioni's book, transposed from D to G for two mandolins, who in turn learned it at a Marilynn Mair workshop.  I have reverted to the original cello edition rather than the transposed version (which changes fingering)

Suzuki MC-815 mandocello (x2)



Martin

----------

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

That was a very pleasant melody - nice playing and thanks for posting.

----------

Martin Jonas

----------

